# Schulaufgabe: Sternzeichen



## Robert (25. Mai 2004)

Hab eine Aufgabe in der Schule bekommen die sich wohl schwerer anhört als sie ist. Geben sind eine Menge Daten für Sternzeichen, also z.B. von wann bis wann das Sternzeichen gültig ist. Desweiteren ist gegeben welch Sternzeichen gut zueinander passen und welche nicht. Nun soll man ein Programm entwickeln wo man für zwei Personen das Geburtstdatum eingibt und man dann als Antwort erhält ob die beiden zueinander passen oder nicht. Was für Klassen und mit welchen Inhalt sollte ich am besten bilden? Wie sollte ich vorgehen? Mir fehlt so die Grundidee wie ich die Klassen aufbauen könnte.  :?:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (25. Mai 2004)

Falsches Unterforum, bitte verschieben.


----------



## nollario (25. Mai 2004)

oo - ansatz:

klasse person,
klasse sternzeichen,
evtl. klasse geb.-datuim (oder du nimmst den gregoriancalendar, bzw date)

...


----------



## bygones (25. Mai 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falsches Unterforum, bitte verschieben.


@P3AC3MAK3R: warum verschiebst du nicht - du bist hier auch Mod ?!


----------



## bygones (25. Mai 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oo - ansatz:
> 
> klasse person,
> klasse sternzeichen,
> ...


Ich denke ne eigene Klasse Geb.Datum ist nicht nötig - ich würde einfach n Date Objekt z.B: nehmen - bei den anderen beiden stimme ich zu. Dann brauchst du noch ne Art Main - Klasse also die Klasse die alles steuert


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2004)

wie kann ich für folgende Tabelle ein mehrdimensionales Array in Java erstellen?

Jungfrau 19.8-29.9
Waage    30.9-29.10
...
.
.

So das alle Werte die zueinander gehören gespeichert sind.


----------



## bygones (26. Mai 2004)

wenn du mit einer Klasse Sternzeichen arbeitest die beide daten speicher brauchst du keinen 2D Array....
von dem würde ich auch abraten....


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2004)

Hashtable...


----------

